# Modded Seiko



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi,

I am new to the forum but are looking to buy a decent modified seiko preferabely automatic dive watch with new dial without seiko's name on.

One watch that has taken my fancy is this one :-










Can anyone sell me one of these? because i don't have 50 posts yet on this forum i am unable to personal message at the minute.

Also i have a chase durer watch which i may trade on if anyone is interested


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

Mantisgb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum but are looking to buy a decent modified seiko preferabely automatic dive watch with new dial without seiko's name on.
> 
> ...


hi mantis a good start would be to try posting in the 'want to buy' section or you could also try googling for yobokies


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am new here as well but i am not sure anyone will entertain selling or trading with you due to the 50 post rule as if its not enforced why bother having it.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

sean666 said:


> I am new here as well but i am not sure anyone will entertain selling or trading with you due to the 50 post rule as if its not enforced why bother having it.


Oh, I think most on here are much more friendly than that! :lol:


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

just tried posting in wanted but wont let me?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have a look at scwf on network 54....you can contact a few guys on there that do modded seiko's....a few names to look out for are yobokkies, and noah fuller


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks mate will try but hopefully will get my posts up to 50 soon, I have been buying/selling mobile phones for over 10 years on another forum and ebay so have hundreds of good refs.

I have a couple of watches sat in my cupboard which i would like to sell so i can buy some new ones so the sooner the better.

Plus this forum appears to look safer to trade on that the one you mentioned


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Mantisgb said:


> Thanks mate will try but hopefully will get my posts up to 50 soon, I have been buying/selling mobile phones for over 10 years on another forum and ebay so have hundreds of good refs.
> 
> I have a couple of watches sat in my cupboard which i would like to sell so i can buy some new ones so the sooner the better.
> 
> Plus this forum appears to look safer to trade on that the one you mentioned


Yobokkies and Noah Fuller sell seiko modified parts and watches here is Noah's web site http://www.10watches.com/ I hope this is with in the rule's of the forum I am new here I guess they will let me know.


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

sorry for hi-jacking this thread somewhat but has anyone in the south wales area got something like this.

was thinking of perhaps doing a monster mod in the new year but would like to see one in the metal.










aviation dial / diver bezel either very nice or just wrong so hard to tell :lol:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

desmondus rotundus said:


> sorry for hi-jacking this thread somewhat but has anyone in the south wales area got something like this.
> 
> was thinking of perhaps doing a monster mod in the new year but would like to see one in the metal.
> 
> ...


I'm not a big fan of the Seiko Monster - in standard form at least (I like the case/bezel but can't stand the dial or hands) - but that mod looks great to me 

Welcome to the forum Mantisgb :thumbup:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> sorry for hi-jacking this thread somewhat but has anyone in the south wales area got something like this.
> 
> was thinking of perhaps doing a monster mod in the new year but would like to see one in the metal.
> 
> ...


all i got is my moxa and my umonster is still going through trials but if we do get together in jan ill make sure i have the moxa with me.

jason.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Mantisgb said:


> just tried posting in wanted but wont let me?


Think you need 50 posts mate. I am not a fan of modded monsters tbh. I also really dont like the above one. It doesnt suit imo. Keep it standard and admire the amazing lume


----------

